# Truma combi 4E/6E water heater problem



## jonesy_103 (Aug 4, 2011)

First real trip out in the van since we bought, obviously didn't pay enough attention at the handover, having real probs with the water heating.

We're on EHU, all the powers ok and the main switch on the board is on for the boiler.

Water tanks filled and all taps bled. Have no idea if there is a frost control valve fitted, and if so where it's located ?

Worked to the manual tried both electric and gas - nothing. Damn you brownhills 😠


----------



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

What are the symptoms? Is the water from the hot tap running smooth without bubbles etc. Need more input.


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Do you have hot water with mains?
Is any water coming out of the taps?
Try phoning Brown hills for technical advice.
Have you mastered the heating switches? They are not the most user friendly and any heat takes time to arrive.
Brownbotties should have explained how the frost device works but if the water tank is full, I guess that is not the problem.
There could always be some form of isolation tap in the system.
Is the pump running?
Does the red light go out with the heating switched on?
Have you been through the Troubleshooting part of the handbook?

Alan


----------



## jonesy_103 (Aug 4, 2011)

*Truma water heater*

Thanks for your replies, here's a fuller explanation;

I have no hot water either using the mains or using gas.

All other electrics and gas appliances are working OK.

There is a photo/diagram of a frost protect device (safety/drain valve), I can't see one close to or next to the combo unit - where should this be located ?

The water tank is full, all taps have been bled and all the air expelled, they all run fine when in the hot or cold position but it's always cold water.

I've noted below what I did and the results plus the manual troubleshooting explanations

I DID -
On electric, with the energy source selection set on 'electrical', and the operating mode set to 40degrees the red LED flashes and the yellow LED on the power selector does not illuminate - no hot water.

The manual states this could be one of three problems, no 230v voltage (this is OK), 230v fuse defective (only to be replaced by an expert ?) or overheating protection has been activated (unlikely).

I DID -
On gas, with the energy source selection set on 'gas only', and the operating mode set to 40degrees the pump begins to run and then after a short while stops and the red LED is lit - no hot water.

The manual states this could be gas cylinder or quick closure valve is closed (oven and hobs work fine), combustion air in feed blocked (clear as far as I understand it)

Am I missing something really basic ? Hoping you can all shed some further light on the problem.


----------



## whenIretire (Mar 16, 2012)

Funnily enough the first thing that we had a problem with (on our first trip out too) was with the truma combi. Ours was that the control dials packed up (no leds lit on them whatsoever). Sorted by the supplier.

Back to your problem. I can't be specific with where the drain valve is on your Swift as we have an Adria, but our drain valve is located in a small cupboard at floor level, directly below the truma combi unit, so you may need to look below or adjacent to the actual combi unit to locate it.


----------



## uncleswede (Apr 16, 2010)

Hi,

The frost control valve is probably going to be on or around the actual boiler, wherever that is on your van

Rgds


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

Your drain valve is shut and working ok if you have cold water coming out of the hot tap

joe


----------



## jonesy_103 (Aug 4, 2011)

This from 'Tude', I need to check this out.

Have a look at the boiler there should be a large silver pipe from the 
Boiler to the vent on the outside .make sure that is secure it sucks fresh air in and blows fumes from boiler out. 
Tude


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Reading your response seems (?) to almost answer your problem.
Everything working as it should, pump, lights etc but no water.
Something is preventing the water coming out... the pump tries, then cuts out. There has to be either a closed valve , a blocked hot water tank or pipe.
Are you able to ascertain whether the tank is heating up? By sound or smell? This could be a further indicator about water getting heated but not allowed through the pipes.
Unless there is a technical 'Truma' type problem that is deliberately preventing the flow of hot water, you seem to have eliminated most of the possibilities.
Forgive me if you have already mentioned this but have you discussed the problem with your dealer or seller?

You must by now be getting very frustrated with what in the end is likely to be a very simple problem. I have only gone through the obvious Motorhome logics and would have to turn to Truma if things became too technical.
Good luck and please let us know how things progress.

Alan


----------



## TerryL (Feb 19, 2009)

Had something very similar on our Bolero, which I believe is pretty much the same as the Voyager. Fortunately I was at a show and was lucky enough to encounter Dave Newell, who discovered that an actuating rod underneath the boiler was not actually doing anything because the retaining nut had come off. Again fortunately the nut was lying on the floor so all he had to do was screw it back on and tighten.

I cannot tell you anything more than that, my purpose in posting is to suggest that you will probably need some technical assistance, sorry.


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

From what you say it sounds like a problem we get with our Rapido if for any reason one setting isn't right the red light will go into flash mode and no amount varying settings will change it. We find that if all heating etc, setting are then put to "O" then turn off and on all electrics at the control panel the heating controls will reset themselves and will then work. :evil:


----------



## cavs (Mar 15, 2009)

*Re: Truma water heater*



jonesy_103 said:


> On electric, with the energy source selection set on 'electrical', and the operating mode set to 40degrees the red LED flashes and the yellow LED on the power selector does not illuminate - no hot water.
> 
> The manual states this could be one of three problems, no 230v voltage (this is OK), 230v fuse defective (only to be replaced by an expert ?) or overheating protection has been activated (unlikely).


Jonesy: I suspect you might have two problems and maybe I can help a little with the electrical.

The light symptoms you describe indicate no mains power at the boiler circuit board, and you do need to check the mains fuse. It does not need an expert (I did it  ) but you do need to be confident in your abilities and you must have the vehicle disconnected from the mains. The mains fuse is on the lower control panel, so the most difficult part for me was getting access to it, and I needed a mirror to see it. The fuses you require are these: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/5-CERAMIC...al_Components_Supplies_ET&hash=item1c24b9aa1d .

Before you do that have a look under the top panel cover while you have the unit switched on. You'll see some LEDs there which might be blinking. If so, make a note of the code that's being blinked (a bit like morse code, there will be a repeated series of flashes and pauses). Then ring Truma technical (I think the number's in the manual) who I have found to be extremely helpful and accommodating. Give them the code and they'll provide an instant diagnosis.

As to the gas problem, have you checked the obvious that the gas supply to the boiler is turned on? It should be on a separate circuit to the hob/oven.

Good luck


----------



## jonesy_103 (Aug 4, 2011)

*TRUMA WATER HEATER*

Thanks everyone,

CAVS - I've just posted the same information on Swift Talk and they've come back with the same thoughts as you.

I've just spoken to Truma and they've told me to check the LED panel on the unit and call them with the LED flashing code and they will advise from there.

I will keep you posted on developments.


----------

